# Sticky  Cichlid of the Month



## Cichlid Man

cichlid of the month is finally here!
This is a new part of the forum where you can show off your show specimens to the rest of the world! 
You can post anything from your smallest shell dweller to your bigget red devil.
Pictures will be judged not by their picture quaility but by the standard of the fish. Winners will have their picture displayed for one month in the main forum.
If you want to show off your photography skills then wait a while as a new section is coming to the photo forum for this, can't wait.
And remember, a healthy fish is a happy fish.
So be the first to show off your quality show specimen!.


----------



## Osiris

Species: Aulo. Eureka, Malawian
Age: 2-3yrs
Size: 4-4.5"
Sex: Male
Feedings: New Life Spectrum with brine/mysis shrimp treats
Status: Alive and kicking!
Please note: This is a split Eureka, containing the albino gene will make regular Eureka's stand out more versus your standard regular Eureka.


----------



## leveldrummer

i dont know if you should be braggin about that fish mp... im not expert, but thats the worst neon ive ever seen, you should get rid of it (and give someone else a chance)


----------



## craftyflalady

I would be very willing to take that ugly fish off your hands...;-)




Awsome picture! Beautiful Fish!


----------



## ron v

I guess I'll just wait until next month.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Wow, MP! That looks almost good enough to be a magazine cover.


----------



## goodie

ron v said:


> I guess I'll just wait until next month.



I'm with ya on that one!


----------



## fishboy

Cichlid Man said:


> Pictures will be judged not by their picture quility but by the standard of the fish.


^
It's not the picture, it's the fish. Come on guys post what you have, your pictures might not be as good, but your fish may have a shot.


----------



## goodie

I'd still vote for MP's over mine, but here you go. My OB.


----------



## ron v

I think we should have two contests. One for MP and another for everybody else. LOL. Having a fish that looks like that and a camera that takes pictures like that.... It's just not fair...


----------



## ron v

OK here's mine.








[/IMG]


----------



## SueM

He's not all different colors, But I think he's beautiful


----------



## IloveCichlids

This is my Red Empress. Hw is the master of the aquariums in my world. Nice pics everyone. I think I will wait to enter my Eureka.


----------



## Osiris

lmao. glad to see pics starting to come now. That's a pretty sweet red empress i've always wanted a male for show tank but ones here can't good ones.



> I think we should have two contests. One for MP and another for everybody else. LOL. Having a fish that looks like that and a camera that takes pictures like that.... It's just not fair...


LMAO


----------



## fishfreaks

Great pics guys!!


----------



## leveldrummer

well i guess everyone agrees, mp wins so lets go ahead and start a new one for next month...


----------



## Georgia Peach

nice pics everyone!


----------



## craftyflalady

This was a tough one for me, I have so many favorites...but right now, Severums are on the top of my list..

I can't resize pics yet to post here so hope it's okay I am just posting a link...

http://photobucket.com/albums/d189/craftyflalady/?action=view&current=100_0336.jpg


----------



## Georgia Peach

very nice photo Crafty!


----------



## leveldrummer

do pics of fish you use to own count? i can get pics of all the cichlids i gave to friends, i had alot of mbuna and some severums too.


----------



## adieu

Hmm...I'm glad I got ahold of one of MP's eureka juvies. =)


----------



## Osiris

lol. Glad your pleased with it Adieu! Ever want more males, just let me know i have handful of males coloring up


----------



## Torpedo

ive got some pictures of my new Oscars, but i dont have a way to get them from my phone to my computer to post them... can i send them to somebody that can upload them to the computer and email them to me?


----------



## Osiris

Torpedo send them to me:

[email protected]

I can upload them and then send instruction on how to upload them to a host site for you.


----------



## Torpedo

thanks, but i figured it out 

Heres the new little guys. one has the orange markings and one is solid white (theyre phone pictures so theyre not the best quality)

























awww, man... my photobucket account is tripping the word filter.


----------



## Cichlid Man

Name your pics something else on photobucket.


----------



## Torpedo

its not the pics name, its my nickname... who*repedo is my name on my sportbike forums. its getting blocked.


----------



## Cichlid Man

Torpedo said:


> its not the pics name, its my nickname... who*repedo is my name on my sportbike forums. its getting blocked.


Oh dear.lol Maybe you should call yourself something different to your sportbike forum nickname, like torpedofish or something.


----------



## Torpedo

ok, i worked it out (got a new photobucket account just for fish!)

Here they are...


----------



## dwool36

One of my blue rams


----------



## Guest

my Geophagus. Sorry, it's kind of a dark picture.


----------



## dwool36

*Blue Rams with Fry*


----------



## ron v

OK, OK. Who won this thing for March??? I think MP should be disqualified. I can't think of a good reason why, but if he isn't, I don't have a chance. So let's disqualify him.


----------



## Fishboy93

He shoudl only be able to participate once a year


----------



## dwool36

He has cookies and won't share...what more of a reason do you need?


----------



## AshleytheGreat

Scuby i love your pic!











"Bubba"


----------



## conaquavict

Wow Bubba is one gorgeous fish.;-) 

Hers'a a pic of my favourite female convict.


----------



## AshleytheGreat

so who wins?


----------



## Cichlid Man

I'd have to say the winner this month is the female convict. That's the nicest female I've seen in a long time.


----------



## ritzgirl34

Except, that pic was posted THIS month. What about the winner for March?


----------



## Cichlid Man

Malawian pro was the Winner for a couple of Months in a row.


----------



## fishfreaks

Cichlid Man said:


> Malawian pro was the Winner for a couple of Months in a row.


He was?


----------



## case sensitive

my submission for April:


----------



## goodie

Thats a nice one!!


----------



## JandaSeve

My april cichlid...










(Synspilium)


----------



## goodie

OK heres mine for April


----------



## Ramis

my god, beatufil fish, my uncle use to have chiclids, very healthy and active fish, I'd defintely get them if my tank was big enough.


----------



## wtpdosa

*My April entry.*

Hi all!
I think everyone's pictures are terrific.
So I decided to add mine.
Golden Ram


----------



## conaquavict

Beautiful cichlids and excellent pics,
keep them coming guys.


----------



## AshleytheGreat

Gosh!! how do you chose they are alll soo pretty!!!


----------



## OhSoFLY

I would like to enter my photo of my only cichlid... Homer is 2yrs/10cm... He likes grasshoppers and nightcrawlers the most.


----------



## OhSoFLY

Hmmmm My pic did not show up... Will try again later.


----------



## rywill

hard to pick a photo....decided on my Dempsey pair.


----------



## case sensitive

well, who won?????? People bored at work want to know!!!!!


----------



## Cichlid Man

case sensitive said:


> well, who won?????? People bored at work want to know!!!!!


Hmmmm well it's a tough one. A close call, but I think the winner for this month will have to be Goodie's amazing neon blue peaco-ck.


----------



## SueM

Here is mine for May I guess, my first shot at this contest.
So I'm not real sure what you all are looking for yet  







​


----------



## Osiris

OOOPpps I did it again, them cichlids played with my heart.................


----------



## JandaSeve

May cichlid....


Blue Jack Dempsey.....


----------



## goodie

> Blue Jack Dempsey.....


Uh-oh! That looks like some stiff competition!


----------



## goodie

Cichlid Man said:


> Hmmmm well it's a tough one. A close call, but I think the winner for this month will have to be Goodie's amazing neon blue peaco-ck.



Really?! 


Well then....


----------



## ORCA.

May cichlid.


----------



## Cichlid Man

Jandaseves Blue dempsey is this months winner! Congrats!


----------



## JandaSeve

Sweet!!! Thanks!
We doing a June???


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid

here is my Kissing Gouramis i know the photo is crappy quaility but what do u expect with a cell phone
here is my Kissing Gouramis


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid

oops i forgot that these are not Cichlids i am very sorry about the post but here is one of my Cichlid


----------



## highliner

Pseudotropheus long pelvic "Mdoka"


----------



## JandaSeve

Male Centracus (i know the spellings wrong...)


----------



## Gourami Swami

hmm... next week ill enter this. should be fun!


----------



## rywill

my breeding pair of red jewels


----------



## Laura Ann

Male Pseudotropheus estherae (Red Zebra)


----------



## fishermanzack

Here's my Alpha Male Mpimbwe Frontosa.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid

conaquavict said:


> Wow Bubba is one gorgeous fish.;-)
> 
> Hers'a a pic of my favourite female convict.


i have never seen a convict with such color


----------



## dwool36

*Keyhole Cichlid*


----------



## Gourami Swami

Juvie Eureka


----------



## Laura Ann

October Entry:

My two male Maylandia Esthere fighting


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid

One of my new German BLue Rams


----------



## aaa

Apistogramma sp. "pebas"










edit: i finally take the picture of the pair together... seems like they are going to breed again. the male was going to flare to the multies next door in picture.


----------



## Cichlid Man

Vey good so far, let's see if anyone can beat those. I somewhat doubt it.
Show us what you've got.


----------



## coral333

*Hap44"thickskins*

here is a photo of one of my hap44 "thickskins"


----------



## joe kool

*Rubescence*

Here's my last breeder male Rubescence ... he was definatly a hot rod, espicially in person


----------



## joe kool

*same fish*

Same guy ... not quite as good a picture as I was learning to take good pic's on a bow front aquarium :lol:


----------



## Gourami Swami

So who wins for October?


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid

Yea, who does win Cichlid_Man?


----------



## aaa

yeah... who won? it is middle of november now


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid

I guess we kick the november one off now. Well I will start this one off with my Severum Jordan


----------



## aaa

this is the same male from my oct entry... just a better pic of him.. nothing to do with anything.











this is my nov entry









rest of them in the tank


----------



## aaa

so who won oct?


----------



## Cichlid Man

Joe Kool's male Rubescence pea**************** is the winner for october. 
Keep those november pics coming!


----------



## aaa

yeah... that one actually look really good. he deserve to win. the other fish are pretty good too and i don't think i have too much of a chance to win from the beginning anyway. good job joe kool


----------



## joe kool

SWEET! ... thanks  I guess I'll haveta dig up some more now ... see if I can keep this going


----------



## joe kool

Ok here was the first A. Baenschi I was able to find here in north texas. The 2nd shot is pretty kool because he's up fron next to the glass and it's no flash so it's kinda "back lighting" with the light of the tank behind him ... blue looks purple and the yellow leans into orange. under bright light or flash he's almost lemon yellow. Funny how light affects these guys "look" to our eye.


----------



## aaa

so who won november?


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid

The odds are Joe Kool did lol


----------



## Osiris

Am i allowed to submit?


----------



## aaa

Phantom_Cichlid said:


> The odds are Joe Kool did lol


that's what i think too... but who know... maybe you and i may win... although is a bit questionable


----------



## Cichlid Man

I don't think it's worth bothering to be honest as there were so few entries, but as aaa seems quite keen to find out who's won, he can be the winner for Nov.


----------



## aaa

Cichlid Man said:


> I don't think it's worth bothering to be honest as there were so few entries, but as aaa seems quite keen to find out who's won, he can be the winner for Nov.


not really... i just happen to check on this post while i have nothing to do.... i think joe kool deserve more to win though... 

i have to agree on the entry number. 3 people for a month is kind of low. maybe we can try this once per 2 months or something like that. that will beat this.


----------



## Ringo

Hey Mark, aaa...
Try using a magnifying glass when trying to takes pictures.
When your cichlids are close hold the magnifying glass an inch or two from the front panel of glass. Then hold the camera a few inches away from the magnifying glass, then with the aqaurium's lights on, and camera flash off take a picture.
That works pretty good for getting some good ones.


----------



## aaa

thanks for the tip... i don't know anything about picture taking.


----------



## joe kool

dark room, no flash, and wait for the fish to swim behind the plane your lights are on over your tank makes for the best coloration shots. I don't know about the magnafying glass ... that's seems like it's be difficult to keep the picture from being distorted. A macro or good zoom lens would be a better bet for ture photos. I use a 300mm to get in close and a wideangle to get tank shots. with a 300 you can get shots that look like you were "in" the tank


----------



## aaa

joe kool said:


> dark room, no flash, and wait for the fish to swim behind the plane your lights are on over your tank makes for the best coloration shots. I don't know about the magnafying glass ... that's seems like it's be difficult to keep the picture from being distorted. A macro or good zoom lens would be a better bet for ture photos. I use a 300mm to get in close and a wideangle to get tank shots. with a 300 you can get shots that look like you were "in" the tank


sorry for being an idoit... but what is a 300mm....


----------



## Ringo

Believe it or not the magnifying glass does work a whole lot better for me.
My camera is really really odd, and the magnifying glass helps it take clearer pictures.
I just can't zoom all that close with good quality, so the magnifying glass makes everything bigger and the camera can take a pic through that. If the fish don't move it can come out perfect


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid

Ringo said:


> Hey Mark, aaa...
> Try using a magnifying glass when trying to takes pictures.
> When your cichlids are close hold the magnifying glass an inch or two from the front panel of glass. Then hold the camera a few inches away from the magnifying glass, then with the aqaurium's lights on, and camera flash off take a picture.
> That works pretty good for getting some good ones.


Hunter I dont need a magnifying glass, my picture would still stink even with one.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid

Umm I dont know if were still doing it every month but Im going to post a picture of my last remaing baby Convict from my first spawn.


----------



## joe kool

aaa said:


> sorry for being an idoit... but what is a 300mm....



zoom lens


----------



## fraser27

Phantom_Cichlid said:


> Umm I dont know if were still doing it every month but Im going to post a picture of my last remaing baby Convict from my first spawn.


Nice blue colour. i think i have a pasir on convicts breeding do i hope i have sum like that lol


----------



## Guest

I wanna play:










One of my pretty male Cynotilapia afra cobue.


----------



## Gourami Swami

My female JD-


----------



## JoshB

I dont know if were putting in entrys but i figured I'd throw this one out there.

O thank god for cell phone cameras, on the spot shot!!!

P.S. If you can ID This Fish I would Appreciate it.


----------



## flamingo

JustOneMore20 said:


> I wanna play:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my pretty male Cynotilapia afra cobue.


That cichlid is absolutely amazing!


----------



## fraser27

Gourami Swami said:


> My female JD-


Nice i like the blueish colour!


----------



## kay-bee

I'm fairly new to this site, but here's a pic of one of my african cichlids.

Metriaclima sp. 'zebra chilumba' (Luwino Reef) also known as the BB zebra:


----------



## fraser27

kay-bee said:


> I'm fairly new to this site, but here's a pic of one of my african cichlids.
> 
> Metriaclima sp. 'zebra chilumba' (Luwino Reef) also known as the BB zebra:


nice i love the neon blue colour it has!


----------



## angelfishamy

http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u65/kittens_coffee_love/William.jpg


----------



## Guest

> That cichlid is absolutely amazing!


Thanks! 

Nelson, your female JD is gorgeous!

kay-bee-I love the color of you zebra guy. 

angelfishamy-Your angel is really pretty! I've always liked the koi ones, but never had one.


----------



## Gump

Male managuense. One of my older fish, he was an amazing fish.


----------



## fishermanzack

Are we doing a photos for march? if so here is my pic... my one burundi!


----------



## KingGary0

*My flower Horn*

My flower horns


----------



## Jrmass

*My Haplochromis Venustus*

Figured I would put up a pic of my Female with her babies in the 20 gallon fry tank as well as my Male Venustus in his breeding tank.


----------



## rywill

i guess if people are still posting i may as well.

my blue dempsey


----------



## Guest

Beautiful dempsey you have there. 

Heh...guess its like a "Show off your Cichilds" thread now.


----------



## ryan aubrey

*hi*

i have 6 convicts 1 big and all the rest are small how big do they need to be for me to breed them.

i like your pics.


----------



## ryan aubrey

how big do my convicts need to be for me to start breeding them.


----------



## ryan aubrey

how big do my convicts need to be so i can start breeding them.


----------



## davedudeman

WOW I really enjoyed looking at all those pics. Thanks everyone!


----------



## mesapod

i guess this isnt a chichild of the month thread anymore


----------



## Punchbuggy

Well heres my entry.

White Diamond Discus


----------



## Gourami Swami

Gorgeous, Punch!

Ive got to get some pics of my Buttikoferi!


----------



## joe kool

JoshB said:


> I dont know if were putting in entrys but i figured I'd throw this one out there.
> 
> O thank god for cell phone cameras, on the spot shot!!!
> 
> P.S. If you can ID This Fish I would Appreciate it.



commonly called an O.B. peac0ck if you Google that you should find many different color variations some having a lot of black some very little like yours




:mrgreen:


----------



## Kribensis12

Her is my entry:









It is one of my old female krib's who was definatley in breeding mode!


----------



## Guest

I'm pretty sure we don't do this anymore, since Cichlid Man has been MIA.


----------



## Cichlidsinoh

2 of my kids in avatar and sig. See web for full size pics. and others.


----------



## redsea

wow, very nice fish everyone!:fish:


----------



## pikecichlid

that cichlid is cute but, my cchlid had babys they are a few weeks old and are really cute


----------



## pikecichlid

there is a siet called aquacomuntty.com my bro is signed up on there he is young_cichlid


----------



## dunning3075

*the wifes krib*

We have this fish in our community tank and she has an awesome personality.


----------



## Chard56

I bought a trio of Quetzal cichlids last September in hopes of having them big enough to spawn this spring. The two females are a little over 6 inches and the male looks to be going on 10 inches. I hope to see some spawning activity by April.


----------



## funlad3

In all seriousness, what fish do you you breed. Bettas, Quetzals, Frilled Sharks...


----------



## Chdmorrison

*My july entry*

I dont know if this is still going on but i want to enter my angels, from what i've read i do belive they are a Cichlid. I want to enter the picture with one fish, the others are just more ones i like.


----------



## Fishy Freak

Photos are not showing...


----------



## FishyFaceFriend

*Yes, you can train a fish!*

I think my fish deserves to be cichlid of the month. Click on the image to watching him in action. This is Erasmus. He loves to do tricks in order to earn food. The games provide stimulation and fun.


----------

